# Partizionamento [FAQ]

## V0iDLoOp

Salve, io ho un hd da 20 Gbyte e voglio partizionarlo nella maniera più ottimale possibile per un sistema con Gentoo, non sò se esistano altri post già fatti su questo argomento, cmq se qualcuno può aiutarmi lo ringrazio molto!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *V0iDLoOp wrote:*   

> Salve, io ho un hd da 20 Gbyte e voglio partizionarlo nella maniera più ottimale possibile per un sistema con Gentoo, non sò se esistano altri post già fatti su questo argomento, cmq se qualcuno può aiutarmi lo ringrazio molto!!!

 

In questo istante ho circa 4Gb sulla /usr.

Se vuoi un "full optional" hai bisogno di almeno una decina di mega (compilare openoffice richiede circa 5gb liberi...).. Altrimenti te la cavi anche con meno!

Per il dettaglio della partizioni la guida spiega chiaramente /boot, /root e swap. Io ti consiglio di fare una partizione apposita anche per la /home.

----------

## V0iDLoOp

Si infatti nella guida dice di fare solo 3 partizioni... ma è già capitato che per qualche motivo mi si è distrutto il File System e su grandi partizioni il backup e lungo e lento, al contrario se suddivido tutto in partizioni minori....

tipo /var, /usr, /home, / 

tutte divise già starei un passo avanti, ma non sò quale dimensione attribuirgli per non limitare le performance di sistema...

Grazie ancora.

----------

## randomaze

 *V0iDLoOp wrote:*   

> Si infatti nella guida dice di fare solo 3 partizioni... ma è già capitato che per qualche motivo mi si è distrutto il File System e su grandi partizioni il backup e lungo e lento, al contrario se suddivido tutto in partizioni minori....
> 
> tipo /var, /usr, /home, / 
> 
> tutte divise già starei un passo avanti, ma non sò quale dimensione attribuirgli per non limitare le performance di sistema...
> ...

 

Dipende da cosa devi backuppare... il portage mi sembra inutile, la /usr anche (reinstalli...)  :Wink: 

grossomodo io farei 5 (root), + 10 (portage), + 5 (home).

per swap e boot  magari diminuisci le dimensioni di portage.

...alcuni script per compiare cose come gli snapshot dei db nella home e dopo fai il backup solo di quella  :Wink: 

Ma, ripeto, dipende da quali dati ti interessano per il backup....

----------

## Benve

La mia opinione va contro corrente.

Fatti una unica partizione!

Io prima avevo /usr per conto suo e altre partizioni per i dati. 20 giga non sono molti e prima o poi come me, ti ritroverai con lo spazio finito da qualche parte. Avere tutto insieme ti permette di ottimizzare lo spazio. Ovviamente per i backup userai un masterizzatore. Questo per un client che non abbia 30+ giga.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

hd da 20 Gb

```
Device    Boot   Start   End   Blocks    Id   System

/dev/hda1 *     1      5      40131  83   Linux

/dev/hda2       6     68     506047+ 82   Linux Swap

/dev/hda3      69   1559   11976457+ 83   Linux

/dev/hda4    1560   2432    7012372+  5   Extended

/dev/hda5    1560   1809    2008093+ 83   Linux

/dev/hda6    1810   2432    5004216  83   Linux
```

dove:

```
hda1=/boot

hda3=/

hda5=/root

hda6=/home
```

nota: un solo utente oltre root, e nessuna esigenza particolare: giusto un utilizzo da desktop (firebird, posta, vim, etc..), senza giochi (beh, frozen-bubble non potevo non metterlo  :Wink: )

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Wed Dec 24, 2003 11:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## V0iDLoOp

Ok grazie, penso di aver risolto come nel reply di codadilupo.

Ora mi servirebbe un buon consiglio sul tipo di File System   :Razz: 

Io stavo pensando xfs, dicono che è buono per lo spostamento di dati massicci, cioè grandi file, è vero?

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> La mia opinione va contro corrente.
> 
> Fatti una unica partizione!
> 
> Io prima avevo /usr per conto suo e altre partizioni per i dati. 20 giga non sono molti e prima o poi come me, ti ritroverai con lo spazio finito da qualche parte. Avere tutto insieme ti permette di ottimizzare lo spazio. Ovviamente per i backup userai un masterizzatore. Questo per un client che non abbia 30+ giga. 

 

Si e No.

Vero che la partizione unica é più versatile per lo spazio occupato, tuttavia io sono abbastanza affezionato alla /home su una partizione diversa, la cosa mi permette di reinstallare l'intera distro senza problemi e senza troppi casini.

Ricordo una volta che aggiornavo una RH... si é incastrato qualcosa e il PC non voleva andare avanti...

Soluzione: riformattato e installato da zero. Nessun problema, la mia home era sempre lì...  bastava montarla  :Cool: 

E così via... se hai + di una distro, se vuoi cambiare distro, se vuoi... insomma io vedo diversi vantaggi nella cosa  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *V0iDLoOp wrote:*   

> Ora mi servirebbe un buon consiglio sul tipo di File System  

 

Ci sono diversi topic che riguardano i filesystem e la loro scelta, ti consiglio la ricerca sul forum perchè ne vale la pena. Senza contare che alla fine ogni fs ha i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti, quindi si cade nella guerra di religione. Insomma, fattene un'idea personale e scegli cosa si addice meglio alle tue esigenze, imho è la scelta migliore  :Wink: 

p.s.: personalmente prediligo reiser su tutte le partizioni tranne /boot, che metto con ext2 per ovvi motivi di stabilità e affidabilità. Ma sono gusti personali.

----------

## codadilupo

 *V0iDLoOp wrote:*   

> Ok grazie, penso di aver risolto come nel reply di codadilupo.

 

 :Cool: 

a parte il figheggio, occhio di avere le mie stesse esigenze, pero'  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ora mi servirebbe un buon consiglio sul tipo di File System  
> 
> Io stavo pensando xfs, dicono che è buono per lo spostamento di dati massicci, cioè grandi file, è vero?

 

Beh, cosi' dicono  :Wink:  Cerri so che aveva una mezza voglia su jfs, ma lui é IBM-dipendente  :Wink: 

io, ho messo, banalmente

```
hda1=ext2

hda3=reiserfs

hda5=reiserfs

hda6=reiserfs
```

Coda

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vero che la partizione unica é più versatile per lo spazio occupato, tuttavia io sono abbastanza affezionato alla /home su una partizione diversa, la cosa mi permette di reinstallare l'intera distro senza problemi e senza troppi casini.
> 
> 

 

Si ovviamente dipende dai casi. La mia Gentoo del portatile è quì da Settembre e la home di quella prima è stata copiata e incollata su questa.

Per il filesytem io uso reiser, ho una partizioncina di appoggio con xfs per i film e le iso e non ho visto questo gran incremento di velocità di cui si parla  :Smile: 

----------

